# Probleme mit JDK Install unter Suse via Putty...



## yigiter (19. Januar 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
ich möchte gerne mit Hilfe von Putty eine akt. Java Version auf einen Linux Server Installieren. Folgende Schritte habe ich bereits ausgeführt...
1. Putty mit root gestartet
2. Java JDK herunter geladen 
3. Java ins Verzeichnis /usr/lib/jvm/java installiert

Wie und wo kann nun die Pfade dauerhaft setzen, so das Java von diversen Stellen aufrufbar ist?

Vielen Dank im Voraus.

Gruß


----------



## deepthroat (20. Januar 2008)

Hi.

Du könntest symbolische Links zu den Programmen in einem Verzeichnis anlegen welches in der PATH Variablen gelistet ist:
	
	
	



```
$ echo $PATH
/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin/X11:/usr/games
$ cd /usr/local/bin
$ ln -vs /usr/lib/jvm/java/bin/{java,javac,jar} .
```
Du könntest auch den Pfad /usr/lib/jvm/java/bin in die PATH Variable mit aufnehmen. Das müßtest du dann in die Datei /etc/profile.local bzw. /etc/profile schreiben:
	
	
	



```
export PATH=$PATH:/usr/lib/jvm/java/bin
```
Um es nicht für alle, sondern nur für ausgewählte Benutzer zu ändern, muss die Datei ~/.profile im Homeverzeichnis angepasst werden.

Gruß


----------

